# world record ghost pepper eating



## jsdspif (Aug 3, 2009)

This is kind of my response to the habanero abt's . I read about it in my local paper when it first occured . If the link doesn't work just google the title of the thread . What I think is weird about hot stuff is some people can eat it without too much problem . I like spicy but I got some habanero potato chips some where and just one and my mouth was on fire so I gave them to a co worker that can "take the heat" and he had no problem with them . Another person that lives near my cousin ate a couple of habaneros my cousin grew and didn't even flinch but my cousin said he put about half of one into a pot of chili and it was so hot he had to make another pot of chili to dilute the first pot . So some people don't seem to have a problem with the heat . The story and video I've linked to is a case in point . I think everyone will enjoy it . My apologies if it's a repost .  Heres' the link


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/7993925.stm


----------



## the iceman (Aug 3, 2009)

Yikes!!!

This is the part that gets me... I like things hot too. To me, its not good until you start sweating. 

When I was younger I had a couple of brothers from Minnesota working for me. We went for lunch at Taco Hell once & I got the hottest "hot" sauce they offered in an attempt to give the food some flavor. The Brothers got the mildest sauce and... they just about died. I couldn't believe it. I just started to laugh my ass off.


----------



## alx (Aug 4, 2009)

Holy smoke.

I was perty sensitive years ago, but cutting and dehydrating hot peppers has made me perty tolerant.Got some green jap powder in the eye yesterday-that eye was shut for 5 minutes-ouch


----------



## fire it up (Aug 4, 2009)

Saw that lady from a video on youtube a while ago, not with Ramsey but she was eating tons of the bhuts and rubbing them in her eyes.
I tried growing them this year but none of them wanted to germinate, good thing because for the most part here in Jersey the hottest day time temp would barely be enough for the bhuts to survive, not to mention 66 degrees at night would have killed them.

One time I ordered some Dave's Dragon Dust that is a blend of habaneros, chipotle, bhut jolokias and a few other peppers and it was amazing.
Still have about 30 bhut jolokia seeds, hopefully next year they will grow better.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 4, 2009)

Tolerances to the heat builds the more and more often you eat hot peppers.  if you stop eating them for a while, what once didn't seem hot will.

I eat hot peppers daily but still wouldn't even try a bhut jolokia aka Ghost Chilie aka Naga Jolokia 800,000 ~ 1,041,000. That would be insane.


----------



## papoo (Aug 6, 2009)

That's hilarious. I love hysterically hot food. I have pureed habaneros on my wings, but ghost chilies for some reason are just a whole new level. 

The smearing in the eye gag is a bit odd, though!

Takes all kinds, I guess!


----------

